#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  RKGIT Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee, Placements, Facilities Discussions

## Ajay_singh

*About* : The mission of RKGIT is to advance knowledge and educate students in science, technology, and other areas of scholarship that will best serve the nation and the world in the 21st century. RajKumar Goel Institute of Technology, Ghaziabad, established in September 2000, is a self financing institute under the registered trust Raj Kumar Goel Educational Foundations.

The institute is recognized by All India Council for Technical Education (AICTE) and is affiliated to Mahamaya Technical University (Formarly U.P.Technical University), NOIDA for B.Tech., B.Pharm., M.C.A., & M.B.A. RKGIT is a UPTU study centre for their M.Pharm. and M.Tech. (ECE) programs.

It was also the counselling centre for the SEE-UPTU till 2009, the state entrance examination for the Ghaziabad, Noida, Delhi Zone. RKGIT is also nominated by University as the nodal center for university examinations.

RKGIT has 7 Mbps 24 hr fibre optic RF connectivity for fast and speedy Internet Access.

The RKGIT library has thousands of books which enjoys backup from  the prestigious American Central Library and British Council Library,  New Delhi through its memberships.

*Branches*
               Computer Science and Engineering 

90

               Electronics and Communication Engineering

120

               Electrical and Electronics Engineering 

60

               Information Technology 


60

               Mechanical Engineering

60

               Applied Electronics & Instrumentation


30

 *

Bachelor of Technology (B.Tech.)* (Second Shift) 




               Computer Science and Engineering 

60

               Electronics and Communication Engineering

60+60*

               Mechanical Engineering

60*


*

Fee Structure :*

*Course Fee* : INR 1,06,250/-PA
*Hostel Fee* :60,000
*Uniform Charges* : 3700/-

*Placements*


*Year*
*Branches*
*Total Students Placed*

2007
Btech,MBA,MCA
247

2008
Btech
107

2009
Btech,MBA,MCA
255

2010
Btech,MBA,MCA
269




*Campus Facilities*

*LIBRARY*

RKGIT has a well stocked modern centrally air conditioned library .the library is kept open for 14 hours on working days to inculcate habit of reading and acquiring knowledge .On Sundays & holidays, it is open during the day time for 7 hours.

I*NTERNET AND COMPUTING FACILITIES*

RKGIT is the proud owner of a modern centrally air conditioned Computer Centre and a campus-wide Internet facility with wide band dedicated RF Link-2Mbps. The entire campus is connected with the Local Area Network .RKGIT provides free Internet facilities to all students in hostels.

*Cafeteria*

A Canteen facility is also available in the campus with wide range of services.Canteen provides all normal daily requirements of the students on payment basis.It remains open 24 hrs on working as well as nonworking days . Nescafe, Burger, Momos etc are served in these canteen along with other items.
*Hostels*

The RKGIT provides "7" hostels for his students 2 hostels for girls and 5 hostels for boys.There are single seater rooms, double seater rooms as well as triple seater rooms available for students.24 hour generator facility to beat power cutsHot water and cold water supply is available according to seasonal needsCommon room facilities with Indoor games like table Tennis, Chess, Carom etc. and Television set with cable connection.Well equipped modern mess facility to provide nourishing and quality food to the resident boys and girls separately. [Only Vegetarian food is served in hostel mess.The hostel rooms are fully furnished with bed, study table, chairs and fans etc. The entire campus is quite safe and secure. Entry to the campus is controlled by security staff at security gate itself.
*Automatic Transaction Machine*

ATM machine is provided at the college gate of the college for all the students and faculty members of the college.Machine is available for all from 8am to 8pm.Services are regularly maintained so that the users may not face any dificulties..All types of cash notes are available with the AC facilties..
*STUDENT CARE*

Student care is guiding philosophy of the institute, as declared by the trust ,Shri Rak Kumar Goel Ji, on the opening day. Each student is intimately supervised and helped . The management and the Director directly interact with students and their parents ensuring quality education and individual satisfaction . Parents are invited to discuss the progress and problems ,if any, regarding study and progress of their wards.

*Discipline*

75% attendence , submission of the assignments in time and participation in all activities by students is closely monitored . Students are liable to be dismissed or suspended if any of the terms of code of conduct is violated . Type of action will purely at the discretion of the management.


*Committees*

Any committee is made for some specific task. The member of that committee has some responsibility. Thus through this, students feel a sense of responsibility which help them in their future life too.

1.CULTURAL COMMITTEE:- "The Cultural Committee", as it is popularly referred to as, is a student body which is responsible for all the cultural events in the Institute round the year. It comprises of seven sections which take care of the varied fields of cultural events.
2.DISCIPLINE COMMITTEE:- This committee maintain discipline in the institute.
3.ANTIRAGGING COMMITTEE:- This committee is formed in order to stop ragging of the new students.


*Personality Development Programme*:- Regular programmes are conducted to develop communication , interpersonal skills and ability to work in team in different environment . Numerous professional from the corporate world are invited regularly to share their experience and knowledge with the students to provide latest update, trends and practices.

*Birthday Celebration*:- RKGIT Pariwar celebrates the birthday of every students . The Secretary of management committee, Director and one or two faculty members join the student(s) in the after noon to greet the student on his/her birthday. This all is done to generate a bond of trust and relationship between students and faculty & management and the feeling of being part of Pariwar -RKGIT Pariwar.

*Dress Code* :- The Institute is having its dress code , which gives a sense of belongingness and commonality to the institute . Besides ,dress code encourages students to be smartly dressed and more disciplined . All students are required to come in classes and all other official function in proper and prescribed dress/uniform.


*Cafeteria & Canteen*

The institute has a cafeteria which is kept opened for 15 hrs. a day . It has a wide range of eatables including Tea, coffee, samosaas, burger, chowmein,dosa etc. and some essential stationery items too.

The students may refresh themselves by coming here. It is especially useful for the hostellers as it is opened for the whole night during the examination period.

*Transport Facilities*

The transport facility is provided by the institute to the student & staff. The college runs the buses throughout the Ghaziabad, Modinagar, Noida, Semapuri Border (Delhi) & also to the Delhi(Anand Vihar). For this facility the nominal charge is paid by the students.

*Railway Concession*

The college provide the facility to the student for the railway concession. This concession is provided only on the college holidays.

*LIBRARY*

RKGIT has a well stocked modern centrally air conditioned library .the library is kept open for 14 hours on working days to inculcate habit of reading and acquiring knowledge .On Sundays & holidays, it is open during the day time for 7 hours.

*INTERNET AND COMPUTING FACILITIES*

RKGIT is the proud owner of a modern centrally air conditioned Computer Centre and a campus-wide Internet facility with wide band dedicated RF Link - 2 Mbps. The entire campus is connected with the Local Area Network .RKGIT provides free Internet facilities to all students in hostels.

*MEDICAL FACILITIES*

First aid and elementary medical facilities are available in the hostel through a qualified Doctor, Dr. Anup Mittal , MBBS.
In case of emergency, student is taken to the nearest medical practitioner / hospital for which a van is available 24 hrs. on campus and the local guardian is duly informed.
The local guardian will take charge of the ward thereafter and all Medical expenses will have to be borne by him. The entire responsibility of treatment will rest with the parent / local guardian/ student concerned.

*SPORTS*

Indoor Sports:-Indoor games / activities like Table Tennis, Chess, Carom, Gymnasium etc. are provided by the institute.

Outdoor sports:-RKGIT is having outdoor sports facilities for Cricket, Football, Basketball, Volleyball, Badminton etc. The spacious grounds of the College are maintained for this purpose.


*Language Lab*

The Language lab is designed to have an interactive session with the students for improving their pronunciation, communication skills and their perceptions through audio- visual aids. The facility consists of playing audiocassettes, Video Cassettes and CDs.

Queries are Welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: RKGIT : Raj Kumar goel institute of Technology, Ghaziabad 2013 admissions, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RCEW 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fees, Placements, Campus Facilities - Discussions DJ College of Engineering, Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Facilities, Placement AKGEC Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discusssions Rama College of Engineering Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee , Branches, Placements

----------

